#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Αίτηση στο ΑΔΕΠ για θέση "Πολιτικών Δομικών Έργων Υποδομής" από "Πολιτικό Δομικών Έργων"

## Adamantios

Καλησπέρα σας ,  θα ήθελα μια πληροφορία θέλω να κάνω μια αίτηση στο ασεπ κι έχει μέσα μια ειδικότητα που λέγεται πολιτικών δομικών έργων υποδομής εγώ έχω τελείωση πολιτικών δομικών έργων 
θα μπορώ να επιλέξω αυτήν την ειδικότητα ή είναι διαφορετικό από το επάγγελμα που έχω τελείωσή εγώ; (απλός περισσότερο θέλω να το επιβεβαιώσω) και το δεύτερο κομμάτι αν πάρω βεβαίωση από την σχολή μου αντιστοίχισης πτυχίου με το πτυχίο πολιτικού μηχανικού τε θα μπορέσω έτσι? 

σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Παλιά υπήρχαν δυο διακριτά τμήματα και τα αντίστοιχα πτυχία, τα:
α) Έργων Υποδομής Τ.Ε. και
β) Δομικών Έργων Τ.Ε. .

Τα τελευταία χρόνια τα τμήμα αυτά συνενώθηκαν σε ένα, στο:
Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Τ.Ε.

Για πτυχίο "Πολιτικών δομικών έργων υποδομής" δεν έχω ακούσει.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα σου συνιστούσα να απευθυνθείς στο ίδιο το ΑΣΕΠ και στην ΕΕΤΕΜ.

----------


## Adamantios

σε ευχαριστώ χάρη για την απάντησή σου  αλλά κι το ασεπ πήρα, αλλά είναι μονίμως κατειλημμένο το τηλέφωνο που δίνει

----------

